
Tim Berners-Lee on the future of the web: 'The system is failing' - lnguyen
https://amp.theguardian.com/technology/2017/nov/15/tim-berners-lee-world-wide-web-net-neutrality
======
sjmulder
Here is the non-AMP version:

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/nov/15/tim-
berne...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/nov/15/tim-berners-lee-
world-wide-web-net-neutrality)

